#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Израиль >  > > >  >  >  Воспитание детей в духе буддизма

## Слава Эркин

Буду рад обсудить тему воспитания детей.

----------

Шагдар (10.02.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Буду рад обсудить тему воспитания детей.


друг может тебе этот сайт подойдет ? прости за не скромность
http://phode-sa.net/

----------

Марица (10.04.2009), Слава Эркин (26.02.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

> Буду рад обсудить тему воспитания детей.


Слава, это странный способ начать беседу. Я бы даже сказала - тупиковый. Если вам есть что сказать - скажите, если есть вопросы - задайте. Если есть проблема - расскажите и обсудим. А на ваше "буду рад обсудить..." хочется ответить - ну и обсуждайте. Можете сами с собой, можете купить селедку...  :Wink:

----------

Eternal Jew (27.02.2009)

----------


## Шавырин

Слава, дети до 6 лет в воспитании не нуждаются.И о каком именно "духе"  буддизма Вы говорите?

----------


## Сигизмунд

Есть рекомендации, что воспитывать детей лучше всего на своём примере. Не убивайте, ле лгите, не воруйте и т.д., особенно при ребёнке, при необходимости объясните почему это плохо (простейшую причинно-следственную связь). Я думаю, этого для ребёнка достаточно. Если его заинтересует буддизм (что совсем не обязательно в православной-то стране), то он сам найдёт для себя учение и учителя. А если не заинтересует - навязывать точно не следует.

P.S. Можете ему Джатаки на ночь почитать вместо сказок  :Wink:

----------

Aion (27.02.2009), Won Soeng (26.02.2009), Александр С (26.02.2009), Бо (02.03.2009), Илия (26.02.2009), Лери (05.11.2012), Марица (10.04.2009), Шавырин (26.02.2009)

----------


## AlekseyE

По моему далеко не всегда это работает. В жизни часто встречались примеры, когда у опустившихся родителей (алкоголиков и т. д.) вырастали вполне достойные дети, которые потом нашли себя в жизни, и наоборот из внешне благополучных семей выходили полные отморозки. И это не единичные случаи, может еще кто замечал?
Наверно, не все тут так однозначно. :Frown:

----------

Лери (05.11.2012)

----------


## Слава Эркин

Хомяк, огромное тебе спасибо!!! А ты, Йеше (давайте на <ты>, если вы не против), совершенни права. Дело в том что с компъютером я познакомился недавно, а вертуальное общение впервые практикую.
Я со своей семъёй живу 18 лет (ровно пол жизни) в Израиле, и думаю, что степень общественного материализма и потребительской культуры тут и в России(?) примерно одинаковые. Немногочисленные ученики моего Учителя, разбросаны по всей стране, а некоторые живут в Америке и Канаде. 
Мой старший сын пошёл в это учебном году в школу. Кроме того что наивному, доброжелательному, не знакомому со Спайдермэноми и Бэтмэном и т.д. ребёнку просто трудно <вжиться>, <выжить> в окружающей его повседневной среде, так ещё и те ценности и модели поведения, что культевируются детьми , не учат моего ребёнка <ничему хорошему>. Вот. Буддийских школ или школ, где целеноправленно прививают общедуховные качества (мне бы уже этого было бы достаточно) у нас тыт нет.Я понимая что на всё воля Небес, но испытываю тревогу за сына.
Может быть кто-нибудь испытывал подобные чувства? Поделитесь, пожалийста.

----------


## Сигизмунд

> По моему далеко не всегда это работает. В жизни часто встречались примеры, когда у опустившихся родителей (алкоголиков и т. д.) вырастали вполне достойные дети, которые потом нашли себя в жизни, и наоборот из внешне благополучных семей выходили полные отморозки. И это не единичные случаи, может еще кто замечал?
> Наверно, не все тут так однозначно.


Знаком с такими примерами, но в большинстве случаев характеристика родителей - это лишь внешняя сторона. Особенно про благополучные семьи - многим людям свой свойственно играть на публику. То есть для окружающих они кажутся действительно благополучными, но внутри семьи показывают свою противоположную сторону, а именно это и впитывает ребёнок. К примеру, успешные на работе и в общественной деятельности родители зачастую уделяют очень мало времени своим детям. И наоборот - алкоголики и тунеядцы, чувствуя вину перед детьми, проявляют к ним заботу и доброту.

P.S. В возможности первого случая (с благополучными родителями) я точно уверен, ибо сам отчасти являюсь его "жертвой"  :Smilie:

----------

AlekseyE (27.02.2009), Лери (05.11.2012)

----------


## Пилигрим

ИМХО, учите ребенка жить не вредя живым существам. Но не говорите ему, что это Буддизм, пока он сам не спросит.

----------

AlekseyE (27.02.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (27.02.2009), Лери (05.11.2012), Марица (10.04.2009)

----------


## Слава Эркин

Ребята, я сръёзно!!! У вас бообще дети есть?

----------


## Вантус

Вам лучше обсудить эту тему на православном форуме, там принято воспитывать детей в духе чего-нибудь.

----------


## Aion

Ребёнка воспитывает то, кем являются его родители (или замещающие их лица), а не то, что они при этом говорят. И прежде всего - это отношение между мамой и папой. Ребёнок - "кармическое зеркало"...

----------

Лери (05.11.2012), Манечка (11.05.2009), Чиффа (27.02.2009)

----------


## Чиффа

Воспитание - двусторонний процесс. Нам есть чему поучиться у наших детей.
И еще мне не понятно, когда взрослые говорят, что ребенок ничего не понимает.
Это не так. Даже находясь в утробе матери, ребенок уже много чего понимает, только вот не в словах...

----------

Aion (27.02.2009)

----------


## Слава Эркин

Народ, всё это понятно!!! У вас дети есть? О чём они говорят со сверсниками? Каким влияниям подвергаются в светской школе? Мой старший сын ( я уже повторяюсь) отличается от других наивностью и доброжелательностью, и растёт без телевизора, а вокруг другие дети(тоже разные, конечно), и как социальное существо он хочет быть <как все> и это меня тревожит. В какой-то момент ребёнак видет сильное несоответствие того что он знет о жизни и того что с недавних пор его окружает в школе. Объяснения типа: <Ну ты понимаеш, дело в том....>, не помогают.

----------


## Yeshe

*Слава*, заведите еще несколько детей - им будет лучше вместе. 

У меня есть одна знакомая семья - правда они не буддисты, а христиане - у них 9 детей, тоже живут без телевизора; дом - как оркестр или дом искусств: папа играет на скрипке (в свободное время, потому что в обычной жизни он профессор физики), мама на пианино, и каждый ребенок - на каком-то еще инструменте: в семейном оркестре еще скрипки, виолончели, саксофон и еще что-то. Еще дети занимаются балетом. Дети - от 4 до 17-ти вполне разделяют родительские духовные ценности и приоритеты. Так что у них сложилась своя христианская "сангха", несмотря на давление окружающего. Но понятно, это складывалось годами, и над этим надо работать.

----------

Алексей Е (23.11.2010)

----------


## Yeshe

Кстати, а вы не боитесь, что вы вырастите его не готовым к реальной жизни? Доброжелательный - это хорошо, но наивный? Зачем вам это? Почему не хотите защитить его в мире реалий? Почему надо отвечать на вопросы в стиле <Ну ты понимаешь, дело в том....> , а не сказать так, чтобы ответ сделал его мудрее, чем его сверстники, более свободным и менее наивным?

PS. Больше общаться - это главный рецепт дружной семьи. Кстати обратите внимание на уникальный опыт еврейских семей, которым во многих странах приходилось быть другими, не такими как все и все же сохранять свои ценности. Причем в обстановке часто очень враждебной.

----------

Eternal Jew (28.02.2009)

----------


## Вантус

Наш мир весьма жесток и не стоит делать его еще более жестоким, воспитывая ребенка так, что последний будет не готов воспринимать мир таким, какой он есть, ради каких-то идеалов.

----------

Aion (28.02.2009), Чиффа (28.02.2009), Шавырин (28.02.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

Для того чтобы дать ребенку возмодность выблра необходимо самосу сать безупречным практиком Дхармы, и то не факт что он станет буддистом.

У меня была знакомая семья буддистов, где старший сын лет до 14 находясь под влиянием отца и матери, которая увлекалась мистикой,  интересовался Дхармой, потом взбунтовался и ему это стало не интересно, потом семья распалась и его мать ушла в христианство...

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Кстати обратите внимание на уникальный опыт еврейских семей


Согласен полностью! Но, в качестве дополнения, могу сказать, что иногда опека со стороны аидише маме становится... м-м-м... несколько навязчивой... Как в том анекдоте: "Чем отличается еврейская мама от террориста?" - "С террористом МОЖНО договориться!"  :Smilie: 

Так и здесь - главное не переборщить с Дхармой. Ребенка нужно воспитывать ЧЕ-ЛО-ВЕ-КОМ! Мой здоровенный сын-баскетболист, когда заходит ко мне в гости, ОЧЕНЬ деликатно рассматривает мой алтарь, книги по Дхарме, фотографии Учителей... но пока ничего не спрашивает; а я ему ничего со своей стороны и не объясняю... Не навязываю. 

Если с детьми с самого рождения общаться по взрослому, без женского сюсюкания, очень уважительно (я, допустим, с смого рождения называл его по имени-отчеству  :Smilie:  ), то у вас очень быстро сформируется взрослый самостоятельный и ответственный  человечек.

----------

Yeshe (28.02.2009), Кунзанг Янгдзом (28.02.2009), Пилигрим (28.02.2009)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Ребята, я сръёзно!!! У вас бообще дети есть?


Да, четверо.

----------

Neroli (28.02.2009)

----------


## Слава Эркин

Ребята, то-ли вы невнимательно читали что я писал, то-ли я был недостаточно понятен. То что меня беспокоит это влияние, которому ребёнок подвергается в школе.Всё это правильно что вы говорете и то и это, да. Как противостоять влиянию?!! Почиму у меня в доме нет теливизора, а когда он[сын] идёт к одноклассникам у них три или четыре? Почему одноклассникам покупают всякий джанк фуд, а ему нет? Почиму все в школе пъют воду из куллера(охлодителя), а ему родители дают мениральную воду? И т.д. так же и моральные принципы. Понимаете?

----------


## Aion

> Понимаете?


Да, конечно, однако чужие ответы на почему? вряд ли удовлетворят Вашего бебика...

----------


## Лора

> Ребята, то-ли вы невнимательно читали что я писал, то-ли я был недостаточно понятен. То что меня беспокоит это влияние, которому ребёнок подвергается в школе.Всё это правильно что вы говорете и то и это, да. Как противостоять влиянию?!! Почиму у меня в доме нет теливизора, а когда он[сын] идёт к одноклассникам у них три или четыре? Почему одноклассникам покупают всякий джанк фуд, а ему нет? Почиму все в школе пъют воду из куллера(охлодителя), а ему родители дают мениральную воду? И т.д. так же и моральные принципы. Понимаете?


Мне кажется, что закрывать детей от окружающих не стОит. Получится, что он в теплице растет. А вдруг вы-родители куда-нибудь денетесь, не дай Будда? Мне кажется, что нужно ПОМОЧЬ ребенку сформировать свое отношение к происходящему вокруг него. А для этого надо вместе с ним рассматривать разные ситуации  и объяснять, почему ты думаешь, что так будет лучше. И не скрывать, что со временем может в чем-то измениться и твое мнение на проблему(ты же еще не все знаешь?), и мнение ребенка. Мы с сыном так решали вопрос мажорных телефонов. Я купила ему тел. за меньшую сумму, но неплохой, зато обувь "Ecco", которая подходит для его ноги больше да и удобная. И объяснила, почему. Теперь он смеется над мажорами, бьет лица(простим по молодости) за попытки посмеяться над его КОСОЙ(красиво), ходит в косухах, разбирается в живописи и много читает. А итогом(пряником для меня) было, когда "мелкий" пришел расстроеным и спросил меня: "а что, понятие Честь уже ничего не значит?"Главное - не прятать от мира, а помочь сформировать свое отношение к нему. ИМХО. Счастья всем детям, да и остальным не помешает!

----------

Neroli (28.02.2009)

----------


## Слава Эркин

Чужие, конечно нет. Но для этого и существует форум, что бы была возможность оформить свои мысли и узнать мнение других. Кроме того я не первый папаша, прктикующий Дхарму.

----------

Aion (28.02.2009)

----------


## Слава Эркин

Света, спасибо.

----------


## Pema Sonam

[QUOTE=Света Белоконева;250162]Мне кажется, что закрывать детей от окружающих не стОит. Получится, что он в теплице растет. А вдруг вы-родители куда-нибудь денетесь, не дай Будда? QUOTE]

И почему по воле родителей ребёнок должен чувствовать себя, ну, типа вороны что ли белой?

----------

Tiop (01.03.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Почиму у меня в доме нет теливизора, а когда он[сын] идёт к одноклассникам у них три или четыре? Почему одноклассникам покупают всякий джанк фуд, а ему нет? Почиму все в школе пъют воду из куллера(охлодителя), а ему родители дают мениральную воду?


Бе-е-дный еврейский ребенок! Я без шуток! 

Раз уж Вы здесь публично просите совета у окружающих (зачем?!... хотя это Ваше личное дело), вот Вам мое персональное  заключение: таким «буддийским» подходом Вы своего ребенка попросту губите! 

Первое – Вы, очевидно, решили перенести на своего ребенка свои собственные ожидания, каким должен быть «ребенок буддиста» (или «настоящий буддист») – не спросив при этом у него, ребенка – отдельной личности(!), в каком бы возрасте она не находилась, – разрешения на такие сомнительные эксперименты по ограничиванию / ущемлению его свободы (только не рассказывайте, к примеру, сказок, что «он сам телевизор отказался смотреть» и т.п.). 

Второе – у Вас низкая оценка самостоятельности ребенка и низкий уровень доверия к нему. Поэтому Вы и стараетесь действовать «запретительными методами» "а ля Тхеравада": «телевизора у нас нет и не будет, сын, ты уж не обессудь; воды из бойлера тоже ни-ни – нельзя!»… Честно говоря, я тут даже сам не понимаю: а ПОЧЕМУ нельзя? Некошерно с «буддийской» точки зрения?

Вот и растет ребенок с ощущением, что то ли он сам такой шлимазл, что ему ничего нельзя (а всем окружающим можно!), либо сам папа у него шлимазл полный!

С таким воспитанием вырастет юноша (а потом и взрослый), имя которому будет – Большой Невротический Комплекс (вернее, целый клубок таких комплексов). 

Поэтому не уродуйте ребенка, очень Вас прошу… не держите его под запретами соблазнов самых обыденных вещей, которые приняты в окружающем его обществе. Попробуйте поступать диаметрально противоположно – разрешать, то есть чтобы Ваш ребенок видел, что Вы ему доверяете, цените его самостоятельность и уверены, что он не совершит ничего плохого… 

За примером ходить далеко не надо. Привожу из своей жизни, потому что жизнь других родителей и их обстоятельства мне неизвестны (это я к тому, чтобы не упрекнули в том, что я своим сыном хвастаюсь).  :Smilie: 

На недавний день рождения дарю сыну денежку и попутно поздравляю его такими словами: «Сын! Я тебе ни-че-го не желаю, потому что я от тебя ничего не ожидаю. Оставайся таким, каким ты есть сейчас – это будет единственное, чего бы я действительно хотел!» … 

Потом отдаю денежку (приличную, треть моей зарплаты - хотя моему ребенку только-только исполнилось 12 лет; правда у него рост баскетбольный - уже под 180 см, но это дело десятое) и советую: «Слушай,  сделай доброе дело – потрать всё или частично… на полные пустяки, то есть на абсолютно бессмысленные и бесполезные вещи, над которыми ты потом будешь смеяться и выкинешь их, но которые ты очень хотел бы приобрести»… 

И что же вы думаете – звонит на следующий день, страшно гордый: «нет, папа, ты уж извини, но я потратил их на действительно нужную вещь – купил себе профессиональные баскетбольные кроссовки»… На доверие – доверие; ну как тут его не обнять лишний раз!  :Smilie:

----------

Pema Sonam (01.03.2009), Yeshe (01.03.2009), Б.К. (23.04.2009), Ондрий (01.03.2009)

----------


## Ондрий

[:]/\/\/\/\/\[:] Буддийская притча об относительном.

Приходит еврейский мальчик из школы и говорит родителям: 
- Не хочу быть евреем! Русские нас не любят! 
Папа отвечает:
- Хорошо! Была у тебя норковая шапка-вот тебе из кролика, как у русских! Мы с матерью будем есть чёрную икру, а ты-селёдку с катошкой, как русские. Ты ходил в школу с "дипломатом" из крокодильей кожи-вот тебе портфель из дермантина, как у русских!
Мальчик отвечает: 
- ...всего 5 минут, как я русский, а до чего же евреев ненавижу!

----------

Eternal Jew (01.03.2009), Илия (02.03.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

*shubhar*, примерно то же самое хотел сказать *Славе*, что буддизм не учит быть "не от мира сего" или не учит быть социально дезадаптированным, а также не учит чем-то специально выделяться из социума. 

Наоборот - как один из "побочных эффектов"  успешной практики - успешное взаимодействие с социумом - когда и "прогибаться" под него не приходится, но и сам не пытаешься социум изменить. Примерно то же самое я цитировал недавно (из Кармапы 16-го) - о социальной успешности практиков Ваджраяны... Специально еще раз приведу ссылку, ибо цитата Его Святейшества весьма  важна:




> *Из интервью Его Святейшество Гьялва Кармапа Рангджунг Ригпе Дордже буддийскому журналу "Денсал"*
> 
> Я хотел бы сказать, что люди должны действительно работать и заботиться о самих себе. Если у них просветляющий настрой ума, то они несут ответственность за людей вокруг, за свою страну - заботятся о ней. Они всегда находятся в своей практике, нераздельны с ней, не упускают возможности жить на благо другим и делают это всеми возможными способами. Они родились в этой стране. Многие люди, которые это читают, происходят из семей, целые поколения живущих здесь. Эта страна была лучшим местом для них. Они должны оказывать уважение своим предкам и вести достойную жизнь, чтя их традиции. Жизнь, которая считается достойной в обществе, вашими родителями и вами самими. Вы должны также подавать достойный пример последующим поколениям. Если вы действительно хотите помочь этой стране и людям здесь, то этот путь, как мне кажется, наиболее разумен. Во всяком случае, это более разумно, чем принадлежать к той или иной партии, заниматься тем или иным соревнованием, т.е. заниматься политикой в том или ином виде. Как практикующие Дхарму мы не должны отрицать или отклонять политику, но нам не нужно и участвовать в этих играх. Это не полезно, не важно и не может быть использовано на благо другим.
> 
> Если вы, например, работаете в больнице, то можете видеть, каковы ваши возможности и ответственность помогать людям. И точно так же, какую бы работу вы ни выполняли, всегда найдутся люди, которым вы можете быть полезны. Вы должны служить своему народу, своей стране и не ждать, чтобы ваша страна служила вам. Это тоже часть практики Дхармы. Не работать - значит, не принимать ответственности. Если вы практикующий на пути Махаяны, то это значит, что вы обладаете тем, чем можете гордиться, - чем-то достойным, отличным. Но многие люди ведут себя как какие-то отбросы. Это не соответствует Дхарме, - выступать аутсайдером, ходить в лохмотьях, с длинными волосами и неумытому, как наркоман или что-то в этом роде. Не стоит преподносить себя так. У таких людей нет самоуважения и уважения к Дхарме, которую они практикуют, и они не создают того правильного внешнего впечатления, которого достойна славная Дхарма.
> 
> Суть моего обращения к практикующим Дхарму в том, чтобы они были достойными людьми, как внешне, так и внутренне, - чтобы их внутреннее достоинство сверкало и снаружи. Мы не наркоманы. Носить нормальную одежду и быть нормальным человеком, служить своей стране и себе самому, уважать себя как личность - вот путь Дхармы. Как вы можете служить на пользу людям, если вы выглядите так, будто полностью исключили себя из общества? Придерживаться этого - безответственно и не отражает духа Просветления. Если вы практикуете просветляющий настрой ума, то вы, конечно же, должны быть в состоянии привлекать к себе людей. Когда вас видят небуддисты, они должны думать: "Да, эти люди действительно порядочные. Думаю, я могу с ними пообщаться и что-нибудь спросить. Возможно, они мне помогут". Так вы будете в состоянии помочь или хотя бы показать направление, где можно найти помощь. Мы гордимся тем, что можем показывать пример практики Дхармы. Если вы одеты в рванье, не следите за собой, идете в мир чудак чудаком, то это производит странное впечатление о вас лично, о Дхарма-Центре, с которым вы связаны, и о вас как о члене общества. Вы создаете плохое впечатление и показываете неуважение к своей стране и её людям.

----------

Svetlana Alexandrovna (04.10.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (01.03.2009), Аминадав (01.03.2009), Марица (10.04.2009), Слава Эркин (01.03.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> *shubhar*, примерно то же самое хотел сказать *Славе*, что буддизм не учит быть "не от мира сего" или не учит быть социально дезадаптированным, а также не учит чем-то специально выделяться из социума. 
> 
> Наоборот - как один из "побочных эффектов"  успешной практики - успешное взаимодействие с социумом - когда и "прогибаться" под него не приходится, но и сам не пытаешься социум изменить. Примерно то же самое я цитировал недавно (из Кармапы 16-го) - о социальной успешности практиков Ваджраяны... Специально еще раз приведу ссылку, ибо цитата Его Святейшества весьма  важна:


Именно так. 
А вот про запретительные методы а-ля Тхеравада - вы зря. Тхеравада на нормальную социальную жизнь ещё больший упор делает, нежели Ваджраяна.

----------


## Eternal Jew

... Да нет, Топпер, вряд ли. Сравните монаха Тхеравады (с его сотнями ограничений) и домохозяина-практика или йогина Ваджраяны? Есть разница? 

Тем более, я здесь в плане более глобальном выразился - по большому счету, Тхеравада - путь ограничения, отречения: "Не буду (или нельзя!) делать то-то и то-то"... Ваджраяна, как Вы, наверное, знаете, идет по пути не борьбы со своими клешами, а по пути преобразования их - то есть правильного использования - как "дров для костра". 

Но в любом случае, приятно слышать, что тхеравадины тоже чувствуют себя "не отстраненными" от социальной жизни.

----------


## Топпер

> ... Да нет, Топпер, вряд ли. Сравните монаха Тхеравады (с его сотнями ограничений) и домохозяина-практика или йогина Ваджраяны? Есть разница?


А зачем сравнивать монаха и мирянина? Это разные категории. 
Вот если бы вы сравнили монаха-тхеравадина и, скажем, монаха- гелугпа, то больших отличий вы бы не нашли.

Касаемо же мирян (а речь всё же о них), то для мирянина - тхаравадина необходимо соблюдать пять заповедей и развивать различные совершенства. Большой разницы с мирянином - ваджраянцем нет.



> Тем более, я здесь в плане более глобальном выразился - по большому счету, Тхеравада - путь ограничения, отречения: "Не буду (или нельзя!) делать то-то и то-то"... Ваджраяна, как Вы, наверное, знаете, идет по пути не борьбы со своими клешами, а по пути преобразования их - то есть правильного использования - как "дров для костра".


Это смотря как смотреть. Ведь буддист  мирянин из Ваджраяны не начинает вести себя асоциально? Для него тоже есть ограничения, как и для тхеравадина. Да и обеты мирянина в Ваджраяне (те же, что и Тхераваде) никто не отменял.



> Но в любом случае, приятно слышать, что тхеравадины тоже чувствуют себя "не отстраненными" от социальной жизни.


Это вообще отдельная тема для разговора.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (01.03.2009), Марица (10.04.2009), Пилигрим (02.03.2009)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Ребята, то-ли вы невнимательно читали что я писал, то-ли я был недостаточно понятен. То что меня беспокоит это влияние, которому ребёнок подвергается в школе.Всё это правильно что вы говорете и то и это, да. Как противостоять влиянию?!! Почиму у меня в доме нет теливизора, а когда он[сын] идёт к одноклассникам у них три или четыре? Почему одноклассникам покупают всякий джанк фуд, а ему нет? Почиму все в школе пъют воду из куллера(охлодителя), а ему родители дают мениральную воду? И т.д. так же и моральные принципы. Понимаете?


ИМХО. Противостояние влиянию, если в его основе нет мудрости, не уменьшает, а ровно наоборот, увеличивает влияние. Отречение - необходимейшая и первейшая из основ пути, без реализации отречения невозможно реализовать другие, но оно реализуется не на догмах, а на глубоком осознании необходимости, которое без (хотя бы концептуального) постижения мудрости невозможно.
Желание быть святее папы римского - дукха.

----------


## Слава Эркин

Не могу избавиться от постоянного ощущения что меня неверно понимают на форуме, и про детей, и про Учение. Может это разница менталитетов (19 из 37 лет живу в Израиле), а скорее всего я немогу себя ясно выразить. Но всё же рад тёплой доброжелательности, проявляемой немногими учасниками. Спасибо.
А теперь по-теме. Знаете ли вы об опыте создания в заподном мире школ в духе Буддизма? Или вечерних школ для детей, которые в той или иной форме знакомят детей с буддийской культурой (в подходящей для них форме, конечно).

----------


## Yeshe

> А теперь по-теме. Знаете ли вы об опыте создания в заподном мире школ в духе Буддизма? Или вечерних школ для детей, которые в той или иной форме знакомят детей с буддийской культурой (в подходящей для них форме, конечно).


это вам скорее надо искать в Америке - стОлько всяких культур намешано! Просто погуглите - и найдете массу разных буддийских центров, при многих из которых существуют школы. Думаю они будут рады поделиться опытом.

----------


## Б.К.

> Ребята, я сръёзно!!! У вас бообще дети есть?


Шалом! У нас дочь, но она совсем маленькая - скоро 3 года. Поэтому какое тут воспитание? Дальше будем беседовать о всем на свете, постараюсь не давить, но посоветовать. Я рос не в такой семье. Мои родители ничего не понимают в религиях, искусстве, философии и прочих "нереальных"  :Smilie:  вещах. Так что когда мой брат решил застрелиться из охотничьего ружья, будучи сильно пьяным и сильно обиженным на жизнь подростком, родители ничего не могли ему объяснить, он говорил, что жизнь человека и амебы ничем не отличаются - родился, размножился, умер. Они ничего не могли на это сказать. Хорошо, что все обошлось тогда (но не в целом - он пошел по кривой дорожке).
Моя дочь растет в кардинально иной семье. Но я боюсь, что то, что меня мучило, не давало жить, все эти проклятые вопросы о смысле и т.п. - ей все это может быть вообще по барабану. Так что дам, что смогу - а там пусть живет как может, я не Будда, чтобы реально кого-то направлять.
Другое дело, что мы живем в России, здесь все-таки нет давления со стороны Церкви (вернее, оно есть, но не на уровне гос. законов). А Израиль - другая песня. Насколько я знаю, с религиозными вопросами в Израиле тяжело. Свободы веры нет на корню. 
Мы с женой думали о том, чтобы уехать в Израиль. Она еврейка по рождению, считает себя таковой, но иудаизм не исповедует. Я не еврей. Мы подумали - как мы там жить будем? Быть всеми презираемыми изгоями на религиозной почве нам не хочется. Поэтому мне даже как-то не по себе становится, когда  я думаю о жизни буддиста (и тем более ребенка буддиста) в еврейской школе. 
Хотя мое мнение основано на том, что я читал, в Израиле я не был, так что сами понимаете...

----------


## Юань Дин

> P.S. Можете ему Джатаки на ночь почитать вместо сказок


Для этих целей хороша аудиокнига Татьяны Орбу "Наставления Будды". Детям нравится  :Smilie: 
Жаль, что у нас в свое время не было таких книг.

----------

Шагдар (10.02.2011)

----------


## Илия

> Шалом! У нас дочь, но она совсем маленькая - скоро 3 года. Поэтому какое тут воспитание? Дальше будем беседовать о всем на свете, постараюсь не давить, но посоветовать. Я рос не в такой семье. Мои родители ничего не понимают в религиях, искусстве, философии и прочих "нереальных"  вещах. Так что когда мой брат решил застрелиться из охотничьего ружья, будучи сильно пьяным и сильно обиженным на жизнь подростком, родители ничего не могли ему объяснить, он говорил, что жизнь человека и амебы ничем не отличаются - родился, размножился, умер. Они ничего не могли на это сказать. Хорошо, что все обошлось тогда (но не в целом - он пошел по кривой дорожке).
> Моя дочь растет в кардинально иной семье. Но я боюсь, что то, что меня мучило, не давало жить, все эти проклятые вопросы о смысле и т.п. - ей все это может быть вообще по барабану. Так что дам, что смогу - а там пусть живет как может, я не Будда, чтобы реально кого-то направлять.
> Другое дело, что мы живем в России, здесь все-таки нет давления со стороны Церкви (вернее, оно есть, но не на уровне гос. законов). А Израиль - другая песня. Насколько я знаю, с религиозными вопросами в Израиле тяжело. Свободы веры нет на корню. 
> Мы с женой думали о том, чтобы уехать в Израиль. Она еврейка по рождению, считает себя таковой, но иудаизм не исповедует. Я не еврей. Мы подумали - как мы там жить будем? Быть всеми презираемыми изгоями на религиозной почве нам не хочется. Поэтому мне даже как-то не по себе становится, когда  я думаю о жизни буддиста (и тем более ребенка буддиста) в еврейской школе. 
> Хотя мое мнение основано на том, что я читал, в Израиле я не был, так что сами понимаете...


Израиль светское государство... И там в полне терпимо относятся к другим религиям. Так что Вас ввели в заблуждение.

----------

Б.К. (22.04.2009)

----------


## Ersh

> Быть всеми презираемыми изгоями на религиозной почве нам не хочется


Я вообще-то всегда считал, что евреи именно потому и едут в Израиль, чтобы не быть изгоями в странах рассеяния :Smilie:

----------

Б.К. (22.04.2009)

----------


## Слава Эркин

Друзья, спасибо что откликаетесь на такую не для всех актуальную тему. Я , конечно, не ожидаю что в школе будут преподавать оснивы буддизма( хотя при большом желании и должном благославении и это возможно). Понятно что наш отказ от телевизора или джанка не от желания быть <святее всех святых>, а продиктовано элементарным здравомыслием.
Я не знаю как в России но в Израиле светское общество Американо-восточной направленности. С детства поддерживается стремление к преобретанию, соревновальческий дух,грубоватость, и т.д. А дома другой мир.  Понятно что ребёнок впитывает домашнюю отмасферу, но что бы <выжить> вне дома ему надо быть как все или <забить> на всех. И то и другое ему слжно. Вот я и подумал может кто-то проходил через это. Спасибо.

----------


## Слава Эркин

> Для этих целей хороша аудиокнига Татьяны Орбу "Наставления Будды". Детям нравится 
> Жаль, что у нас в свое время не было таких книг.


Буду презнателен если ссылочку подбросите.

----------


## Юань Дин

> Буду презнателен если ссылочку подбросите.


Я ее качал с depositfiles.com, а ссылку взял на странице
http://soft-teleport.ru/blogs/blogs_...nie-buddy.html
(под анонсом этой аудиокниги есть ссылка на страницу для скачивания http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/hi15qcymy . Там она и лежит ).
Здесь удобный размер - всего 36 Мбайт в мп3. Раньше я ее видел в размере на 200 с лишним Мбайт.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (10.04.2009)

----------


## Марица

> С детства поддерживается стремление к преобретанию, соревновальческий дух,грубоватость, и т.д.


             Такого "добра" и в России сейчас навалом... :Smilie:  Припоминается вдогонку-и всегда было...
              Мне было труднее, чем моему ребенку: никто не мог рассказать мне про 4 Благородные Истины, про причинно-следственную связь, про Безмерные любовь, сострадание, радость и равностность( я помню, что в каждой буддийской школе свои уточнения на сей счет,просьба не придираться к словам)...
             Мой ребенок не смотрит телевизор не от запретов-просто комп стократ интереснее :Smilie: ...С этим я пока мало что могу поделать. :Frown: 
 Но вот что понемногу удается:
 можно дать объяснение страданию, которое доставляют сверстники. Можно научить терпению и доброжелательности. Щедрости, наконец...
 Можно и нужно говорить о сострадании, о любви , о "чистом" видении всех людей и явлений.Вот увидите: это начнет приносить свои плоды. Главное-самому соответствовать(об этом здесь говорили)... :Wink: 
Постарайтесь не противопоставлять свое чадо его сверстникам. Следует помнить: все дети-наши дети. Любите их как своего. Если это недостижимо-Вы еще не вполне на буддийской стезе :Smilie: 
 Будете противопоставлять своего ребенка окружающим-и в буддийской среде рискуете наткнуться на те же проблемы: свой всегда будет чистым и наивным, а его сверстники-алчными, агрессивными карьеристами :Smilie: ... 
Но это уже другая тема.

----------

Б.К. (22.04.2009), Илия (10.04.2009), Слава Эркин (10.04.2009)

----------


## Б.К.

> Я вообще-то всегда считал, что евреи именно потому и едут в Израиль, чтобы не быть изгоями в странах рассеяния


Не только. Многие евреи вовсе не являются никакими изгоями. Например, можно быть Иваном Ивановичем Ивановым - евреем, и никто не будет знать. А можно быть богатым, знаменитым и никто тебе не помеха. Можно быть просто средним человеком - и тоже тебе ничего не скажут. Это сейчас, не при Сталине / Гитлере, конечно.
Вся штука в исповедании иудаизма. Мои жена и дочь еврейки по рождению, но в нашей семье не исповедуют иудаизм. Да, жена носит Маген Давид на шее и все такое, но она исповедует буддизм. А я вообще не еврей. Тут больше проблем для меня, чем для них. Я же не могу пройти гиюр!

----------


## Yeshe

> Мы с женой думали о том, чтобы уехать в Израиль...


может тогда лучше в штаты или Канаду? В Австралию тоже можно.

----------


## Ersh

> Не только. Многие евреи вовсе не являются никакими изгоями. Например, можно быть Иваном Ивановичем Ивановым - евреем, и никто не будет знать. А можно быть богатым, знаменитым и никто тебе не помеха. Можно быть просто средним человеком - и тоже тебе ничего не скажут. Это сейчас, не при Сталине / Гитлере, конечно.


Ну, это так со стороны кажется. У большинства евреев есть этот комплекс, а уж у Иван Иваныча Иванова - особенно. Большинство все-таки раз в жизни, да сталкивалось... И богатство и знаменитость не спасают - наоборот, зачастую стремление к известности и богатству - следствие этого комплекса.
Я ни разу не встречал евреев без этого комплекса. Только хорошо скрывают. Уж поверьте)))

----------


## Dondhup

Проблема скорее в иудаизме, согласно которому иудеи - избранные Богом люди, а остальные - второй сорт. Это как синто у японцев, та же история.

----------


## Aion

По-моему, времена изменились, а тот, кто этого не видит - слеп...


> Сегодняшнее общество - это планета, а отнюдь не нация в своих собственных границах; поэтому схемы, задающие проецирование агрессии вовне, служившие ранее для консолидации группы, ныне способны лишь сеять раздор. Национальная идея, с государственным флагом в качестве тотема, сегодня способна служить лишь возвеличиванию младенческого эго, а вовсе не разрешению инфантильной ситуации. *Джозеф Кэмпбелл. Тысячеликий герой*

----------

